# [CM7] Camera not saving photos to gallery



## Ardryn (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm having an odd problem with my CM7 install (nightly-10) and I can't seem to find anything specific to this problem.

I can take pictures with the camera, however, it does not save them to the gallery and the camera app just freezes completely. It also does this with any other camera applications like 360Camera.

I've tried clearing data/cache for the gallery app, also re-installed the gallery and camera apps in hopes that would help.

Anyone else had this problem? Any ideas on how to fix?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thats a known issue. just have to install the fix here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-for-the-Droid-X&p=13075&viewfull=1#post13075


----------



## Ardryn (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, total fail on my part.

Thanks for that.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats ok. I see that you're new to the site. That link takes you to the main CM7 thread, so you will find relevant info there. Welcome to RootzWiki.


----------

